# I don't know if anyone else does this...



## melwynnd (Dec 25, 2004)

But I HATE working with the flimsy tissue commercial patterns are made of so I fuse them to freezer paper. You just iron out the pattern, put it face down on the ironing board and lay the freezer paper plastic side down on top of the tissue and iron at high heat with no steam. Then I cut out my nice sturdy pattern. I put a few clean river rocks on it to hold it steady to trace around it.

Sherry


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Great Idea...
TFS
bopeep


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have read about other people doing this. I'm glad it works for all of you. I guess I have cut too many "flimsy tissue" patterns over the years because that is what I prefer. If end up w/ a pattern that is on heavier paper I take tissue paper like you put in gifts and trace them on that!

Isn't it amazing how different everyone does the same tasks?

I have also read about people using weights instead of pinning patterns on. Can't wrap my mind around that but I suppose if you are tracing it instead of cutting it that might work out okay.

I like to lay my patterns out and cut them on the living room floor while my husband watches TV. Works for me.

Happy sewing.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I wish I could cut out on the floor but my legs won't let me do that. I can't stay down there but a short time so I have to have a large table to pin and cut out on. I have thought about doing the freezer paper thing but just never have. I might try it with one pattern and see how I like it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I use weights instead of pins, and cut out my patterns with a rotary cutter.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I use iron on interfacing instead of freezer paper on my patterns especially ones I really love and use over and over. I always just buy the cheapest kind at Hancock Fabrics when it is on sale. The stuff in packages is usually the cheapest.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

CJ said:


> I use weights instead of pins, and cut out my patterns with a rotary cutter.


I tried using the rotary cutter when I first got it in the mid 80s. I just couldn't get the precision I could with scissors at the speed I wanted to go. And I saw a couple of accidents where people cut through their fabric where they didn't intend to and had to buy more. Haven't tried it in 25 years or so.

Now, I bought my grandmother a rotary cutter, ruler and mat because she quilted all the time. She HATED that thing. I love it for cutting things like that which have straight edges.

I still am having problems imagining how weights work. How do you get the minute details of the pattern cut out w/out it slipping? Also, what do you do when you are done cutting? Another reason I like tissue paper is I fold the cut item up with the pattern attached until I am ready to sew. Tissue paper adds no bulk.

Am I missing something? I am all for learning better ways to do things.

Mary


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

countrysunshine - you sound like me. I cannot get the right detail on curves and notches, etc with a rotary. Maybe I should try with one of those very small rotar wheels. And I either leave pinned or fold the pattern up in the piece until I need it while constructing the garment. 

We must be from the same sewing era.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You do need one of those itty bitty rotary cutters for small curves. As for notches, I don't cut those. I was told a much faster way to do those was to simply cut small snips (1/4 inch or less) where the notches are, double snips for double notches. It works just great!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've done snips before, just don't seem to show as much. 

But I may get a tiny rotary and try it.

Angie


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm with you, Angie. I have done the snips, too, when I forgot to cut out the notches. But I don't like that as well.

My mom "taught" me to sew when I was a small child - early 70s. Probably mostly habit at this point but I need some controls in place because I don't pin stuff when I sew unless it is gathered. I know, that is blasphemous. That is why I didn't sew my home-ec projects at school. That and their machines were lousy. I spent most of the time fixing the machines for other girls.

For the person that commented on sitting on the floor to cut. It is part of my exercise program! My MIL keeps telling me some day I won't be able to do that. My grandmother was in her 80s and still got down on the floor to do stuff. I figure if I keep doing what I have always done I'll be able to do it longer!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> countrysunshine - you sound like me. I cannot get the right detail on curves and notches, etc with a rotary. Maybe I should try with one of those very small rotar wheels. And I either leave pinned or fold the pattern up in the piece until I need it while constructing the garment.
> 
> We must be from the same sewing era.


Same era! I use a lot of pins when I lay out a pattern for the curves, notches, etc. until I mark. Then I take out most of the pins but leave the fabric pieces and pattern folded together until I get to it.

Tried weights and they kept moving. Irritated the heck out of me!

I use iron on interfacing to preserve my patterns too!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

melwynnd said:


> trace around it.
> 
> Sherry


This begs another question:

How many people trace their patterns? 
I always pin it on and cut it out. 









The first cut on the pattern is obviously the easier since I'm also cutting the pattern itself out, but subsequent uses aren't much more difficult. Just need to be a bit more careful about not cutting too close and therefore trimming too much of the pattern away.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I do a rough trim of the pieces before I fuse them to the interfacing then I just pin the pattern to the fabric and cut it out. I have been known to trace patterns onto interfacing material, pin the interfacing to the fabric and cut it out. I do this especially if it is an expensive pattern (aren't they all?) and I am making a small size. Mainly do this with kid patterns since I can be sure they will need a bigger size.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Erin,

I raise my hand.

I trace all my patterns and never cut the originals.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

we trace all patterns her they are on pellon or freezer paper depending on the pattern that way we always have all of the original in new condition to retrace if we lose a piece or need a new size done up


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

How well does freezer paper stay attached to the tissue pattern following repeated folding and storing in pattern envelopes between use?


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

The McCalls, Simplicity, and Butterick I cut...just got to watch sales and I can get them for $.99 Expensive and or multi use patterns get traced. I use pins or weights and sissors or rotary cutters depending on the type of pattern and fabric. Sometimes I will use both on the same project depending on which works for each piece. 

I have also found that using paper sized office ziplock bags is nice for storing pattern after the 1st use.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Pink_Carnation said:


> The McCalls, Simplicity, and Butterick I cut...just got to watch sales and I can get them for $.99 Expensive and or multi use patterns get traced. I use pins or weights and sissors or rotary cutters depending on the type of pattern and fabric. Sometimes I will use both on the same project depending on which works for each piece.
> 
> I have also found that using paper sized office ziplock bags is nice for storing pattern after the 1st use.


I use the large office envelopes to store used patterns with the actual pattern envelope front and back opened up and laminated to the front of the office envelope. These are kept in my built in desk file cabinet.

I often find patterns that I love and are on sale but not the time to sew them. These go into clear plastic sweater boxes. This sweater box stays in my 4-runner and while I'm at the store I can look for that perfect fabric or notions to complete this pattern. Once everything is in the box it is moved to my sewing room and put on my large table awaiting that precious time to do nothing but sew. I hate having to run for more trim, thread, interfacing or lining once I've started my sewing project.

Folks, my mother is a professional seamstress and we've never fused a pattern to anything. This is the first I've heard of this. I am so thankful to learn this. Of course Mom use to come with me to the store and when I'd show her that dress that I just couldn't live without she pull out a pad and sketch it then go home and cut it out of paper sacks with no problem. It was always identical to the department store dress. I don't think I'll ever reach that level of expertise.

I'm working on an evening gown now for tomorrow night. I hope that the very next time I purchase a Vogue pattern that someone slaps the crap out of me. I've never ever been able to buy one of their patterns and follow the step by step instructions without considerable difficulty. Even Mom is ready to pull her hair out with this pattern.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

May I offer you some chocolate covered headache pills for that vogue pattern? I don't do vogue. I can see something I like there and get almost the same lines in one of the other pattern companies. Less fuss and price usually.

I hope your dress gets done and whomever is wearing it really likes it.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Vogue patterns tend to make me want to fall into a bottle of booze!


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

Years ago i took a lingerie class from a home ec teacher and she used the cardboard cutting boards with push pins and it works really well for me. The regular push pins have a long pin on them so i have to use the cutting board doubled or 2 of them layered for big pieces to protect the bottom cutting surface. I would pin the tricky stuff tho. The push pins are nice as they are not so easy to lose in the carpet and are easy to see. It really speeds the process up and they are easy to reposition while cutting out. I have used this for formals and wedding dresses. I used to use a door on sawhorses for a cutting table, then i put the cutting boards on top. Have used it for sewing too and it works really well and can be put up/taken down in a snap. The trick is not to pile it high with stuff and never take it down. Of course i would never do that. Ha ha.

I had some push pins that had shorter pins on them and had dressmaker type items as the heads, i really liked them but most have been lost over the years.

I have on patterns i really liked used the freezer paper, but i think the interfacing would work as well or better, as the freezer paper is hard to pin. I like freezer paper for odd quilt pieces as i can iron it on.

I have used the rotary cutter carefully for some sewing, i love it for quilting. I think as we learn the new techniques we can integrate them into the traditional things, i learned to sew without the 6x24 rulers and i would miss them terribly today, also my 3 1/2x9.

One thing that some people do that drives me batts is cut out with pinking shears.


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

More about the door method. It works great for basting quilts too. If i got down on the floor, i would probably have to crawl out on the front porch to get up again! I just used a salvage door that i could mark with magic marker if i needed to.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> Vogue patterns tend to make me want to fall into a bottle of booze!


This is my view of Butterick patterns. I hate them. Guess what I am using for my the bridesmaid dresses I am making. I haven't even looked at the directions because I know they will be awful. I am just using the pieces and winging it.

I actually have a couple of Vogue patterns bookmarked that I want to try. You all are worrying me. I have read the directions on some of them and don't recall that they seemed that bad. Whats the problem with them?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Butterick is a bit easier than easy Vogues.... 

I rate them as
Vogue - the hardest, most expensive
Butterick - decent pricing (on sale) some neat patterns, but too fussy making it
McCall's and Simplicity - easy to medium complicated - not a lot of extra fussiness

Kwik Sew - easy to use and follow. Harder paper, so these are traced and used for years. (1989 is when I bought the first ice skating dress pattern that I still use).

Angie


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I wanted to do this dress for myself for my son's wedding.

http://voguepatterns.mccall.com/filebin/images/product_images/Full/V8556.jpg

But, after I chose it I realized it is very much like the bride's and therefor unsuitable.

I will probably make the top right version of this one with a long skirt but it isn't what I really want.

http://butterick.mccall.com/filebin/images/product_images/Full/B5322.jpg


----------

